# Phenom II 710 and Core 2 Duo E7400



## 2048Megabytes

I am wondering how the Core 2 Duo E7400 stacks up against the Phenom II 710 Tri-Core processor. Both are about the same price range and I believe about the same processing power.

I tried to look up information on this but can't seem to find what I am looking for.


----------



## zer0_c00l

nope.  phenom 710 will kill  e7400   you can compare it with a e8400, e8600


----------



## Stildawn

I believe it would even kill a E8600, aint they performing better than all the Core2 line, only getting killed by i7?


----------



## fmw

I have two systems sitting side by side in my "play" room.  One has a 4 core Phenom 9950 and the other has an Intel E8400.  The 9950 is somewhat stronger than the X3 Phenom but the difference between that and the E8400 is, well, phenomenal.

I'm not gamer so here's a personal benchmark of mine.  Ignoring all the other things that affect the performance of a computer, my Phenom loads the 20MB list of email\ addresses from our opt-in list into Excel 2007 in 6 seconds (2.6 Ghz.).  The E8400 system (3 Ghz) takes 18seconds.  My Pentium 4 3ghz. takes 6 minutes.  My wife's Athlon 2 core loads it in about 38 seconds.  You won't get those kinds of differences with gaming graphics but with some applications the differences are remarkable - particularly those applications that make use of multiple cores.   All four systems have more memory than is required to load the file completely from memory.  The Phenom and my Wife's Athlon run Vista while the other two run XP.  Hard drives are all identical and all three systems have mid priced "Pro" ASUS boards.

I can't tell you how the two would stack up with game graphics but The Phenom would be phehomenal with some applications.  With some applications the more the merrier in terms of processor cores.


----------



## Intel_man

Stildawn said:


> I believe it would even kill a E8600, aint they performing better than all the Core2 line, only getting killed by i7?



Nope.

The Phenom II X4 lineup compete with the Q9XXX series.

They're slightly slower then them but price-performance speaking, it annihilates Intel.


----------



## 2048Megabytes

Why is the price of the Core 2 Duo E8400 so high still?  It's $165 at NewEgg.com and the AMD Phenom II 810 Quad-Core processor is only $10 more than that.

Core 2 Duo E8600 is also a rediculous $270.  The Intel Core 2 Quad Q6600 Kentsfield is only $200.


----------



## StrangleHold

I dont know whats going on at Intel or AMD caught them completely off guard with the prices of the Phenom II.


----------



## zer0_c00l

Stildawn said:


> I believe it would even kill a E8600, aint they performing better than all the Core2 line, only getting killed by i7?



they sure are


----------



## 2048Megabytes

So does the Phenom II 710 Tri-Core processor also beat the Core 2 Duo E8600 in processing power?


----------



## Stildawn

> The Phenom II X4 lineup compete with the Q9XXX series.
> 
> They're slightly slower then them but price-performance speaking, it annihilates Intel



Yeah what sources are you getting that from? From all Ive seen they are dominating the Core2 line in basically every benchmark.


----------



## Intel_man

2048Megabytes said:


> So does the Phenom II 710 Tri-Core processor also beat the Core 2 Duo E8600 in processing power?



gaming: no
multitasking: yes



Stildawn said:


> Yeah what sources are you getting that from? From all Ive seen they are dominating the Core2 line in basically every benchmark.


I'm talking about clock for clock performance against the Q9450, Q9550, Q9650.


----------



## StrangleHold

2048Megabytes said:


> So does the Phenom II 710 Tri-Core processor also beat the Core 2 Duo E8600 in processing power?


 
For 25 more bucks you can get the 720BE


----------



## StrangleHold

Intel_man said:


> gaming: no
> multitasking: yes
> 
> 
> I'm talking about clock for clock performance against the Q9450, Q9550, Q9650.


 
They are talking about the Phenom II X3 vs, the Core 2/E8400/E8600. Nobody is talking about quads


----------



## Intel_man

StrangleHold said:


> They are talking about the Phenom II X3 vs, the Core 2/E8400/E8600. Nobody is talking about quads



I was talking about his specific post. He mentioned about the Phenom II lineup being a lot faster than all the Core 2 lineup which is a false statement.


----------



## Stildawn

> Phenom II lineup being a lot faster than all the Core 2 lineup which is a false statement.



Yet the perform better in the majority of benchmarks???


----------



## 2048Megabytes

So Phenom II 710 Tri-Core beats the Core 2 Duo E8500 processor (or E8600), but not by a noticeable amount.  But the Phenom II 710 is $65 dollars less in price than the Core 2 Duo E8500 presently.

And the Core 2 Duos are presently overpriced.  The Core 2 Quads are way better value.  Interesting, thanks for the good information everyone.


----------



## Stildawn

Yeah basically. If you were gonna go with a Phenom II setup, save the extra few bucks and get the low end Phenom II Quad.

Also more and more games are coming out/going to come out with multi processor support, which means that the Phenom II's will dominate the E6XX in future gaming as well. Plus they overclock well so you can clock them up to the same speeds the Core 2 duels get anyway negating there advantage.


----------



## jevery

In PassMark it's one tick ahead of the E8600 and a bit behing the Q6600

http://www.cpubenchmark.net/cpu_lookup.php?cpu=AMD+Phenom+II+X3+710


----------



## Intel_man

Stildawn said:


> Yet the perform better in the majority of benchmarks???



No, it depends on what software you're running.



> Compared to Intel Q9550, Phenom II is *slower* in some synthetic benchmarks that *don’t rely on memory controller and operations with memory, Blender and few games*. The interesting thing is fact that scaling of *performances is better for Phenom II in 64-bit mode* and this is where Phenom II performs better then Intel Q9550. Thanks to integrated memory controller and nicely tuned system results in compression are slightly better on Phenom II then on Intel Q9550. *Games in higher resolutions with graphics cards in CrossFire achieve better results than on Core 2 platform.* Bottom line is: *Phenom II is same product class as Core 2 Q9500.* When it comes to overclock, *Phenom II with its unlocked multiplier* can be easily overclocked on almost any motherboard with results that depend on motherboard quality.


Link:
http://www.insidehw.com/Reviews/CPU...-X4-9950-BE-and-Intel-Core2-Q9550/Page-3.html


----------



## zer0_c00l

i dont care, i  saved about 300.00 staying with AMD AM3 Setup and i have a 140.00 Quadcore  beat that Intel!!


----------



## fmw

To repeat, I and others have been trying to get the point across that some processors do some applications better and faster than others.  You can't say one processor is better or faster than another without including the application.  It is meaningless.  Benchmark tests only show how the processors perform on those particular benchmarks, not on all applications in general.


----------



## bomberboysk

2048Megabytes said:


> So does the Phenom II 710 Tri-Core processor also beat the Core 2 Duo E8600 in processing power?



I would say so, core for core they are similar in power, just a little slower, but make up for it with the 3rd core, and the fact they overclock like beasts if i remember right.


----------



## mcutra

bomberboysk said:


> I would say so, core for core they are similar in power, just a little slower, but make up for it with the 3rd core, and the fact they overclock like beasts if i remember right.



I think if E8600 had 3 cores say godbye to Phenom x3 OK 

Am I wrong????


----------



## Intel_man

mcutra said:


> I think if E8600 had 3 cores say godbye to Phenom x3 OK
> 
> Am I wrong????



Yes, because there is no such thing as E8600 in 3 cores.


----------



## Bodaggit23

Maybe that's the point though.

It takes an AMD Triple core processor to compete with an Intel Core 2. rofl

I like AMD for it's Value. There's no real value with Intel stuff. It's
overpriced, but it works well.

I have 2 AMD systems and one Intel. They all work well. They can 
each play the same games (with the proper video card), they can
all open a browser.

It just depends what you're going to use it for. 

If you're wondering about bragging rights and benchmarks, you'd 
have to get the best Intel chip and put it against the best AMD chip.

Who wins then? Muahahaha lol jk jk


----------



## Stildawn

Phenom x3 yes maybe core for core against E8600, but he is talking about the Phenom II not the old ones.


----------



## Bodaggit23

Stildawn said:


> Phenom x3 yes maybe core for core against E8600, but he is talking about the Phenom II not the old ones.


What?


----------

